# Which is more important?



## piranha13 (Jan 24, 2003)

Which is more important for p's? aeration or a powerhead current to swim in?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Aeration. Aeration does many things for your tank including giving more oxygen for your p's to breathe each time they take a breath. It also helps the live plants in your tank. Ive always thought of the current as a little extra and a "treat" for your p. Good aeration is a must.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

i agree aeration is a must, but i think but current also seems to be beneficial if not really a requirement. aeration is a must to keep them alive and current goes a long ways to keep them happy.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Both are very good. I have both running and i rarely see them breathing hard. Unless they have been active.
If you were use only one i'd lean to airation also.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

you cant have too much airation - but you can have too much current.
Airation is more important as it enables oxygen into the tank.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

proper current placement will create aeration though :








:


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Yes depending on tank size and #of fish. The amount of fish and the amount of current. Ive tried just current and found the rate of water movement had to be very high. I know because of my p's breathing at the top of the tank.If it was lower than a strong flow. Once the airation was intoduced. never a prob. And airation creates surface movement also.
Salts amd med's will also rid your tank of air. So airation that ive noticed worked for me.
Now im not a expert just a hobbiest.
I think people that uses filters as nate uses get more air circulation. Because of thr filters they use. Diy wet filters


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

you can add bubbles to most powerhead out puts, then you are sure to have plenty of both


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"Which is more important for p's? aeration or a powerhead current to swim in"

Aeration because #1 it breaks up harmful gases #2 provides a cheap method of current that can be adjusted.

Pwr heads are more difficult to adjust current on because it has only minimal setting ability.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

if i can just say current or aeration its definatly aeration becasue without supply of HO2 then there would be no P life


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

They are both good but aeration is more important.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

...The question sort of sounded like "If you put bubbles in the tank, the water becomes oxgenated" Doesnt gas exchange only take place on the surface. A strong surface current is more effective then an aeration dervice in this case.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> ...The question sort of sounded like "If you put bubbles in the tank, the water becomes oxgenated" Doesnt gas exchange only take place on the surface. A strong surface current is more effective then an aeration dervice in this case.


Yup, gas exchange is at the surface...
I agree that a little filter or powerhead is an effective way to create surface agitation, but a bubble device does the same (ie. air bubbles breaking up the surface, enlarging the water surface, thus enabling gas exchange). But the air bubbles themselves do not add extra oxygen to the water.


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

Got a question. When I do my daily water change, my pump begins to suck air kind of like whirlpool in my wet/dry. I would assume this is the same as adding aeration, but is it? The surface of the water becomes white with bubbles, and I can see where the current is going at all times. Nice fro redirecting crap on the bottom so I can reach it. Comments? John


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Yepps, all of the above mentioned is true. Air bubbles, ironically helps purify the water and helps P's breathe better. Waterflow isn't as essential, but it does produce bubbles and helps your Ps grow faster and stronger when fighting the currents.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2003)

always aeration...


----------

